# Recommend me a CPU Cooler!



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok i need Recomendation for Cpu Cooler. Already Googled and from what i could see this 2 catched my Eye's... 
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler (even better then Super Mega?)
Zallman 9900max (hard to mount)
Cogage Arrow/(Noctua 120+140mm 1000 U/min) 
Corsair A70 2000 U/min
Air Cooling beats water cooling (well that are tests numbers i mean h70 etc...)
Give me advices and if there anything new and better.
I buyed V10 Cooler Master but it did come w/o 1156 support. So right now im selling them on Ebay. Need to think which to buy. 
And 1 more question. Which Fans are best for them? Link.. Hmmm price not more then 100€


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2011)

Cooler? Well, it depends on how much you want to overclock, really. I would probably pick Coolermaster 212+ or Xigmatek 1283 (all flavours) for light OC, Noctua N12 or CNPS10X for heavier OC. 

Fans? Probably Gentle Typhoons or Noctua ones. Plenty of others though.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd only really recommend the Archon at this point. Why buy a dual tower when you can get the same performance for less space? Just put dual fans on it.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/12/08/thermalright_archon_cpu_air_cooler_review/3
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-archon_4.html#sect0


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 6, 2011)

dont know if its available anywhere yet, Dark Rock Pro , a massive 1.5kg cpu cooler is my dream 





_______________________




antec1200 filter mod


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 6, 2011)

Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B gets my vote..


----------



## claylomax (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine. Cheaper, lighter and just 1c off the True.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

TT FRIO
Megahalems
TRUE
NH U12P or any high end noctua
Corsair H70
Cogage Arrow if i remember it beats a true but not entire sure
Venomous X
etc etc


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 6, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> dont know if its available anywhere yet, Dark Rock Pro , a massive 1.5kg cpu cooler is my dream
> http://gnd-tech.com/img/images/wm/2/05_darkrockpro_b.jpg
> _______________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1
> antec1200 filter mod


Didnt like the review for it. It was in my mind becouse im using "Be Quiet Psu"  But looks awesome i must admit.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 6, 2011)

I like teh l00ks of this one: Be-Quiet DARK ROCK PRO C1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but there are so many fine coolers around that makes for a tough choice.

But man what did u write about the air cooling beating H70? It doesn´t make any sense to me as my CoolIT ECO A.L.C coupled with 2 120x38mm 134CFM fans makes for a nice OC on my 965BE @ 4250MHz & keeps it quiet thx to a fan regulator...with a H70 + my fans it would destroy those coolers u mentioned (sure with a tame fan @ 30-50CFM on the H70 the Prolimatech have the upper hand, but meh, this is so tiresome to write about.

Listen to crazyeysreaper he is teh MAN!

I hope you find yourself a great cooler @ a decent price.

//Dog

Edit: my OC weren´t Superstable while running IntelBurnTest on Maximum Stress Test. So I had to lower my OC to 4200MHz (-50MHz) I just felt I needed to input more accurate feedback to my statement above. Now I feel like my rig have a better "flow".

(Running on 4,2GHz on my PII 965BE w. my cooling/other fans [Linpack64 stable], should be considered as a decent OC in my own humble opinion).


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 6, 2011)

Im not removing Liquid Coolers from my Watch list that why topic say's "Need Recommendation"
Corsair H70 also in my list and CoolIt products to. It just bothersome to choose by my self...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 6, 2011)

My H70 outperformed my venom very slightly, and the venom in push pull supposedly matches the D14 when using the same fans. Yet there's reviews that will show the H70 performing worse than the D14. There's a lot of variables, but the biggest is probably the crappy stock fans on the H70. I'd get two GTs, either the AP14 or 15. The big plus is the finger/ram room. Much easier to work with.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 6, 2011)

@ BraveSoul: Dammit! you posted "teh rock" while i were busy looking for an image to upload, you were faster

And a dude on another forum i am Hangin on have had one since 22/2 (In Sweden)


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2011)

Corsair H70
Thermalright Silver Arrow


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 7, 2011)

So H70 wins for now i guess  Well there one week before ill buy the Cooler. A lot time for Recommendations


----------



## Dave63 (Mar 7, 2011)

For a little more than the H70 I would say the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Kit. The reviews look real good for $129 us I plan to get one to replace my H50 this summer.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> For a little more than the H70 I would say the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Kit. The reviews look real good for $129 us I plan to get one to replace my H50 this summer.



that thing does look good except id get the RX240 kit for the fatter rad


----------



## francis511 (Mar 7, 2011)

For lga 1156 ? 

http://www.zaward.com/products_detail.php?Pid=2420

or Titan fenrir evo..


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> For a little more than the H70 I would say the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Kit. The reviews look real good for $129 us I plan to get one to replace my H50 this summer.


Not so cheap here


----------



## Dave63 (Mar 7, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> Not so cheap here



Here in the US it is very cheap. Do not know about other parts of the world but thenagan that can change very fast here. LOL.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 7, 2011)

well actualy if in Usa is 100$ here is 95€. And mostly depends where is the manufacturing of the product.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 7, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> well actualy if in Usa is 100$ here is 95€. And mostly depends where is the manufacturing of the product.



Are u Swedish like me???


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 7, 2011)

@Dogshitjoint 
I live in Germany. But im not German  English language is more easy for me to spell/write then Deutsch. That why im sticking in English speaking forums


----------



## Dave63 (Mar 7, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> @Dogshitjoint
> I live in Germany. But im not German  English language is more easy for me to spell/write then Deutsch. That why im sticking in English speaking forums



I can see how it would cost you more. I live about 80-100 miles from FrozenCPU shipping could be very high. But the big air coolers puts a lot of stress on the mobo imao. Hope you can find it for a good price over there it is a very nice kit and you can also add a GPU cooler to them as well so very expandable kit. Good luck and keep things cool


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 7, 2011)

Read reviews...

Noctua NH-D14 is the best air-heatsink.
Even beats the H50 & H70.
The only downside, it's a massive heatsink, so check compatibility with your MoBo and Case.
If you're worried about size, then I'd wait for the H60 to hit stores (after checking reviews), or the H50.
The H70 is overpriced in my opinion and offers bare minimum performance boost to the H50.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 7, 2011)

Noctua Loosing to Megahalem (x2 Noctua fans)
I think right now H70 or Megahalems + 2x Typhoon 3000rpm


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 7, 2011)

i use a zelman 9900 and its fine. I got it on sale so it was well worth it.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 8, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> @Dogshitjoint
> I live in Germany. But im not German  English language is more easy for me to spell/write then Deutsch. That why im sticking in English speaking forums



Alrighty then thx for claryfying that 4 me, I mainly though you would live/come from within EU then gussed on Sweden becourse of teh prices u converted are like that here in Sweden more or less.

I also like hanging in English speaking forums...e.g HERE 

Do u mind saying what your country of origin are as it were necessary to point out "But im not German" like being German is something foul, becourse of teh ol´German history of warfare/nazism? (It´s interesting about the fact that many people who are ashamed of what their ancestors did are also feeling guilty themselves on their behalf).

Well enough spoken.

See Ya

//Dog


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 8, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> Noctua Loosing to Megahalem (x2 Noctua fans)
> I think right now H70 or Megahalems + 2x Typhoon 3000rpm



I am thinking (now) more about teh future cooling systems as there are apparently lots of new solutions in production, like Corsair working w. CoolIT on a new product for monitoring your fans, so they might come up with some other stuff...but well all the technologies evolves on a daily basis ofc.

But yeah it seems like a neat solution you came up with, as they are all great coolers & whichever wins doesn´t really matter, as long you as the buyer are satisfied with your product based on the factor [Price v.s Performance/] + teh Looks & "Braggin´rights" & thats exacly what I personally beleive you will get with either of teh solutions you have on your mind. e.g...you WILL be a happy consumer ["Jedi Mind-Trick"]. 

Long live teh makers of "HQ Cooling Solutions".

I ramble t00 much I know

//Dog


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i use a zelman 9900 and its fine. I got it on sale so it was well worth it.



As long as you are satisfied then  

I have used a load of Zalman Fans CPU/GPU over a decade & they have served me well.

However when teh need for speed got me h00ked in full, I went for a Sunbeamtech Tuniq Tower 120 that held my E6550 @ 3,34GHz superchilled I were trhilled to say teh least. 

So I were in teh "the bigger C00ler the better C00ler wins" for a long time & still to some extent are. 

But now after getting my feet wet as to speak, with closed water-cooling solutions coupled w. high performance rated fans, then I am stoked & gloriously happy.

So we wait and every now and then get some glimps of what teh future holds in it´s ehh claws for us & then gets materialised.

Ill better sew me a skirt instead of being on TPU now.

//Dog


----------



## GSG-9 (Mar 8, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Noctua NH-D14 is the best air-heatsink.



The NH-C14 out performs the D.


xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> Noctua Loosing to Megahalem (x2 Noctua fans)
> I think right now H70 or Megahalems + 2x Typhoon 3000rpm



The D14 losses. The C14 wins. The thing is a beast. I think it is the most efficient cooler you can get right now. Check out the reviews.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Alrighty then thx for claryfying that 4 me, I mainly though you would live/come from within EU then gussed on Sweden becourse of teh prices u converted are like that here in Sweden more or less.
> 
> I also like hanging in English speaking forums...e.g HERE
> 
> ...


The point of "Im not a German"becouse  i hardly speak their Language (very hard for me).
History is a History, don't care much about old things.
Im a Bulgarian anyway


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> snip





Dogshitjoint said:


> snip





Dogshitjoint said:


> snip



please learn the art of the multi-quote button, triple posting is not something we like to see


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 8, 2011)

C00l m8

Yeah I believe u, I mean "Raus,Shnell,Schweine" + counting to 10 is about all I manage to speak/write + some more but not many in Deutsh  

English seems to have been given naturally to me already when I were a toddler so maybe the same for u?.

Sure I see your point of view about history and old stuff, so I will not bug ya anymore with such matters. (It´s also offtopic)

I have had a friend + his family who came from Hungary...off-topic again:/

Well I´ll take my leave now & see ya around m8.

//Dog


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> please learn the art of the multi-quote button, triple posting is not something we like to see



OK I understand sneeky...I´ll try to remember that (but I´can be a bit slow)

Should I consider this as an official warning? as I honestly haven´t read teh forum rules

Edit: I am almost on my way to do it again, Ill leave this thread out of fear for not obeying you m8.

//Dog


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate to sound like a broken record in threads like this but i love my Corsair A70! Very low temps on a 4ghz i7 920


----------



## cyriene (Mar 8, 2011)

For air cooling I like my Noctua  NH-U12P better than my megahelams, or some of the other cheaper heat pipe coolers I have tired. Noctua fans are quiet and work very well.  Good temps on and i7 920 at 4GHz.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> OK I understand sneeky...I´ll try to remember that (but I´can be a bit slow)
> 
> Should I consider this as an official warning? as I honestly haven´t read teh forum rules
> 
> ...



It's a friendly reminder of forum etiquette. It's a "rule" that everyone follows and we ask you to do the same. 

Thanks.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd recommend the Venomous-X. I've owned the TRUE, Megahalems and several others, and it's the best air cooler I've ever used, without question...and the only thing that MAY beat it is the D-14 which is far larger.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record in threads like this but i love my Corsair A70! Very low temps on a 4ghz i7 920
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101201/maxtemp.jpg


http://www.it-world24.de/product_info.php/info/p418587_Corsair-Air-Series-A70---Prozessorkuehler-----Socket-775--Socket-1156--Socket-AM2--Socket-1366--Socket-AM3----CAFA70-.html
Looks good for that price.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 8, 2011)

4 days Left before buying something. Please need more info. In test that i google* every manufacturer beats another one. 
Just curious will Noctua with GT AP-29 beat H70 with same Fans ? Any idea ?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 9, 2011)

@ erocker: Yeah I figured that out myself a while ago, but I will follow the etiquette & learn myself to do Multi-Quotes (I haven´t been on a forum with that function until I registered here, other forums have had much less options) cheers back @ you.

@ brandonwh64: I understand that u find those temps cool (I have no exp. with the iCore CPUs), but have you tried IntelBurnTest 2.5 @ Max Stress, as it made my Prime Blendtest stable OC going down the drain, pushing temps way more than Prime, as it uses Linpack64 & also with custom setting w. a small amount of ram lets say 32MB, it tests for instability in L2 Cache NB etc. with small FTT´s. Do both tests! + it also takes lesser time than Prime to complete, just a friendly advice that I´d recommend to everyone.

Laterz

//Dog


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

Soo which cooler did u get xXxBREAKERxXx? or are u still figuring/working on it?

//Dog


----------



## bokou (Mar 11, 2011)

had a Thermaltake V1 and just got myself a Noctua NH-D14. Aside from it being more difficult to put in than a snap-on cooler, the thing is a freaking BEAST!! Had the fans off last night painting them black (because let's face it... the brown color scheme doesn't go with ANYTHING) and the thing was STILL cooler without fans than my Thermaltake was. Just throwing that opinion into the mix


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

bokou said:


> had a Thermaltake V1 and just got myself a Noctua NH-D14. Aside from it being more difficult to put in than a snap-on cooler, the thing is a freaking BEAST!! Had the fans off last night painting them black (because let's face it... the brown color scheme doesn't go with ANYTHING) and the thing was STILL cooler without fans than my Thermaltake was. Just throwing that opinion into the mix



Yeah I beleive ya bokou, the Noctua c00ler is great according to most tests/reviews/users (much like the Tuniq Tower 120 I had before to my E6550).
 + I puke at those brown/beige colours, so how do the end result look (the fans)? Maybe u have a  pic.? It would be

//Dog


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the venomous


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven´t read about teh venomous, so I will do a note about it!

Man I do wonder what c00ler xXxBREAKERxXx have decided on (maybe he is putting us on hold before posting)?

/Dog


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea i got a true rev c but I have tried the cooler on my system .... it works great and its very purdy


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 11, 2011)

Still thinking.. Becouse Video Card is not Oredered Yet (stupid shops don't have anything what i want).


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> Still thinking.. Becouse Video Card is not Oredered Yet (stupid shops don't have anything what i want).



Well as Its better to wait & get some quality stuff, so you are doing right with "chillaxing"

Thx for letting me/us now...

 m8

//Dog


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> @ brandonwh64: I understand that u find those temps cool (I have no exp. with the iCore CPUs), but have you tried IntelBurnTest 2.5 @ Max Stress, as it made my Prime Blendtest stable OC going down the drain, pushing temps way more than Prime, as it uses Linpack64 & also with custom setting w. a small amount of ram lets say 32MB, it tests for instability in L2 Cache NB etc. with small FTT´s. Do both tests! + it also takes lesser time than Prime to complete, just a friendly advice that I´d recommend to everyone.
> 
> Laterz
> 
> //Dog




I actually ran IBT 2.5 two weeks ago on max mem and 8 threads and still had the same temps. i really love this cooler. if you need a screen shot let me know i will rerun for ya 


*EDIT* here is a test i have done a while back


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

Swell man!

Nah u dont need to show me "pr00f" I beleive ya...

BTW. my test "only" took about 700secs (pissing contest?...NOT)

Cheers m8

//Dog


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2011)

The D14 is the best air cooler available for heavy loads.  It does not seem to do that well with lower loads in comparison to other coolers, but shines when given an i7 9xx at high OC.
The silver arrow is the opposite.  It does well to a point but can be overwhelmed with a high load.  It FAILED on a recent review vs the D14 when, IIRC, a i7-9xx was OC'd to 4.5. (search TPU's review database)
IMHO, if you're not going to OC like crazy, save your money and get the CM 212+.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

Well ill be OC i7-870 to be stable 4-8 hours per day. Don't like the idea to watch Temps always....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, look what THE Buck_Nasty has to say about his i7-8xx OC'd 24/7 with the 212: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2058956&postcount=10115


----------



## l0ud_sil3nc3 (Mar 12, 2011)

check out crazypc as they are going out of business and have some pretty good deals, i.e. Thermalright Silver Arrow for $67.99


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, look what THE Buck_Nasty has to say about his i7-8xx OC'd 24/7 with the 212: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2058956&postcount=10115


That price making me think about it. Thanks ill have it in my mind.
So now the leaders
Cooler Master 212 Plus / Noctua NH-d14 / Noctua NH-C14 / Corsair A70  / Thermalright  Venomous X Black / Corsair h70
Already oredered 2x "Gentle Typhoons AP30"


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> That price making me think about it. Thanks ill have it in my mind.
> So now the leaders
> Cooler Master 212 Plus / Noctua NH-d14 / Noctua NH-C14 / Corsair A70  / Thermalright  Venomous X Black / Corsair h70
> Already oredered 2x "Gentle Typhoons AP30"



Just an FYI. I sold my Gentle Typhoons because they are closed corner, and they don't play nice with the Venomous-X fan clips, and will not stay on the cooler appropriately. Any cooler with the same fan clip design should be avoided with those fans or any other fan with closed corners, unless you want to open up the corners with a dremel.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 12, 2011)

Can the H50/70 run passive?

Let me know when cause my NH-D14 does it effortlessly.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 12, 2011)

I would grab one of these with 50% off at check out its hard to beat.
http://www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120_extreme-50983.html


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

So Noctua NH-d14 Are the leaders for now.
Ordering will be tommorow with VGA card. More ideas/recommendation anyone ?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 12, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> So Noctua NH-d14 Are the leaders for now.
> Ordering will be tommorow with VGA card. More ideas/recommendation anyone ?



M8 go for teh NH-d14 & then there is an end of this thread...& u will be happy with a proven to be great c00ler.



//Dog


----------



## bokou (Mar 12, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Yeah I beleive ya bokou, the Noctua c00ler is great according to most tests/reviews/users (much like the Tuniq Tower 120 I had before to my E6550).
> + I puke at those brown/beige colours, so how do the end result look (the fans)? Maybe u have a  pic.? It would be
> 
> //Dog



I painted them using a rustoleum (I believe) glossy black that I painted the inside of my HAF932 with (why the F did they sell a sweet case that you can see through at any angle with a silver unfinished inside?!)

I'll take an up-close picture tonight and upload it here. I like the noctua not only b/c it's cool at high loads but it's also not really that loud... as a matter of fact my Thermaltake was louder (don't know db... just going on what I can hear from 2-3 feet away) and didn't cool as well.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

bokou said:


> I painted them using a rustoleum (I believe) glossy black that I painted the inside of my HAF932 with (why the F did they sell a sweet case that you can see through at any angle with a silver unfinished inside?!)
> 
> I'll take an up-close picture tonight and upload it here. I like the noctua not only b/c it's cool at high loads but it's also not really that loud... as a matter of fact my Thermaltake was louder (don't know db... just going on what I can hear from 2-3 feet away) and didn't cool as well.


Pictures will be nice


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 12, 2011)

bokou said:


> I painted them using a rustoleum (I believe) glossy black that I painted the inside of my HAF932 with (why the F did they sell a sweet case that you can see through at any angle with a silver unfinished inside?!)
> 
> I'll take an up-close picture tonight and upload it here. I like the noctua not only b/c it's cool at high loads but it's also not really that loud... as a matter of fact my Thermaltake was louder (don't know db... just going on what I can hear from 2-3 feet away) and didn't cool as well.



That would be awesome! m8 

@ xXxBREAKERxXx: are u excited in a sexual way (HW-XXX for geeks)

Well Im off to see "Tron Legacy" in glorius 720p + DTS

I´ll catch up laterz

//Dog


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Mar 12, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I picked up an H50 more for space reasons to replace my True. I'm talking about the original true black which I lapped. I mounted the H50 with the same fans and with some MX-2 like I used on my true. Performance on my i7 860 is almost exactly the same between the two coolers.



MetalRacer said:


> I would grab one of these with 50% off at check out its hard to beat.
> http://www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120_extreme-50983.html



You can't beat a True rev.C for $35 shipped. There isn't a cooler on the market that will beat that by more than a few degrees and none of which at a similar size that I know of.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I just wanted to add that I picked up an H50 more for space reasons to replace my True. I'm talking about the original true black which I lapped. I mounted the H50 with the same fans and with some MX-2 like I used on my true. Performance on my i7 860 is almost exactly the same between the two coolers.


What "Clock" you are using for stable gaming on your CPU ?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Mar 12, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> What "Clock" you are using for stable gaming on your CPU ?



I only have it clocked to 3.6ghz, its no cherry chip. This is the maximum reported temp by Real temp after five passes of Intel Burn Test maximum stress on each cooler. The H50 was tested later in the day when it was a bit warmer. My old thermostat that I don't trust that I have been meaning to replace was reporting a difference of 1F from when I tested the two coolers.



> TRUE temps
> 
> Load
> 
> ...


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

So you made it stable 60-61 temps ? Nice
Ill try maximum clock (3.8-4.0) Ghz to stay 65-70 temps


----------



## Zen_ (Mar 12, 2011)

Unless the D14 is significantly less than a Silver Arrow I don't know why you'd choose it. The arrow has better compatibility, thermal performance and fans.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 13, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Unless the D14 is significantly less than a Silver Arrow I don't know why you'd choose it. The arrow has better compatibility, thermal performance and fans.



5 euro is no difference for me.


----------



## bokou (Mar 13, 2011)

Meh the noctua is so visually impressive and massive that it's totally worth it


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay i got a corsair H50 with p&p 2x1600 rpm fans and when i play games like bad company 2, gta iv, the temp never exceeds 59 °c most of the time the clocks are between 3.0/3.6ghz. 
and the beauty of it is the corsair is really cheap i paid 70 Euros for it add 7 euro for the extra fan. and u have a mighty low-end but still fairly good watercooler.
but if u realy want to go with air i recommend the Thermalright v10 that also has a build in mem cooler. or if you are low on cash flow u can always go for the cheaper model the v8, its basically the same but with no memcooler extension.

also im working on a little project, trying to mount 4x1600 rpm fans, meaning 2xpush and 2xpull. is quite difficult to get screws that are that long and fit in the holes of the fans/radiator.
Will post, when complete


----------



## bokou (Mar 13, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> That would be awesome! m8
> 
> @ xXxBREAKERxXx: are u excited in a sexual way (HW-XXX for geeks)
> 
> ...



here's the noctua fans painted in glossy black.

pardon the messy pci-e cables... trying to figure out if my card is pulling more than 1 rail can handle right now so I'm running two cables to the video card and it's messy messy...


----------



## bokou (Mar 13, 2011)

here's another shot of the noctua in the case with smudgy fingerprints and dust on my window






Also, the side-most fan doesn't look like it's turning but it is... and I've sleeved the red/white/black cable next to it that goes to the door-fan


----------



## bokou (Mar 13, 2011)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> Okay i got a corsair H50 with p&p 2x1600 rpm fans and when i play games like bad company 2, gta iv, the temp never exceeds 59 °c most of the time the clocks are between 3.0/3.6ghz.
> and the beauty of it is the corsair is really cheap i paid 70 Euros for it add 7 euro for the extra fan. and u have a mighty low-end but still fairly good watercooler.
> but if u realy want to go with air i recommend the Thermalright v10 that also has a build in mem cooler. or if you are low on cash flow u can always go for the cheaper model the v8, its basically the same but with no memcooler extension.
> 
> ...



There's always the option to use four tiny zip ties through the holes to hold the second fan to the first after you get the first one attached.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> Okay i got a corsair H50 with p&p 2x1600 rpm fans and when i play games like bad company 2, gta iv, the temp never exceeds 59 °c most of the time the clocks are between 3.0/3.6ghz.
> and the beauty of it is the corsair is really cheap i paid 70 Euros for it add 7 euro for the extra fan. and u have a mighty low-end but still fairly good watercooler.
> but if u realy want to go with air i recommend the Thermalright v10 that also has a build in mem cooler. or if you are low on cash flow u can always go for the cheaper model the v8, its basically the same but with no memcooler extension.
> 
> ...



About your project GL man, u should have gotten thicker 38mm fans from teh beginning as teh thickness of them 4x25mm fans are most likely to be obstructed in 1 way or another (I have about 1mm headroom from fan/rad/fan to Pump ) l00king forward to see them pics.

Teh v10 is a massive waste of space/cash in my opinion m8



//Dog


----------



## ultra9 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG! Thats some serious c00ling, I wonder how loud this [loss of word] are?

thx for teh pic. it made my day...

//Dog


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> About your project GL man, u should have gotten thicker 38mm fans from teh beginning as teh thickness of them 4x25mm fans are most likely to be obstructed in 1 way or another (I have about 1mm headroom from fan/rad/fan to Pump ) l00king forward to see them pics.
> 
> Teh v10 is a massive waste of space/cash in my opinion m8
> 
> ...



hehe yeh thats the prob im having at the moment my pump is also to close the the first fan on the inside of the case, but a friend of myn is a really handy with metal, its his job xD so he suggested to make an expanding of the case at the back of the case with an extra 180x180x180mm space. on top of that i can then mount 2 to 4 extra 160 mm fans to increase the amount of airflow through that piece of space right to the radiator.
he already showed me the "alpha" schematic, and the case looks like a abomination, but if that means lower temp/better airflow. then hey F*ck it!

as soon as i got the "beta" design i will start a new topic


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> OMG! Thats some serious c00ling, I wonder how loud this [loss of word] are?
> 
> thx for teh pic. it made my day...
> 
> //Dog



hehe the lost word ur looking for; FANS? xD


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> hehe the lost word ur looking for; FANS? xD



Nah...MONSTER/BEAST would be teh more suitable words/superlatives I were l00king for

//Dog


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 13, 2011)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> Okay i got a corsair H50 with p&p 2x1600 rpm fans and when i play games like bad company 2, gta iv, the temp never exceeds 59 °c most of the time the clocks are between 3.0/3.6ghz.
> and the beauty of it is the corsair is really cheap i paid 70 Euros for it add 7 euro for the extra fan. and u have a mighty low-end but still fairly good watercooler.
> but if u realy want to go with air i recommend the Thermalright v10 that also has a build in mem cooler. or if you are low on cash flow u can always go for the cheaper model the v8, its basically the same but with no memcooler extension.
> 
> ...



I Already owning Coolermaster v10. 4 hours left in ebay to sell it...


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> hehe yeh thats the prob im having at the moment my pump is also to close the the first fan on the inside of the case, but a friend of myn is a really handy with metal, its his job xD so he suggested to make an expanding of the case at the back of the case with an extra 180x180x180mm space. on top of that i can then mount 2 to 4 extra 160 mm fans to increase the amount of airflow through that piece of space right to the radiator.
> he already showed me the "alpha" schematic, and the case looks like a abomination, but if that means lower temp/better airflow. then hey F*ck it!
> 
> as soon as i got the "beta" design i will start a new topic



 I wish you all teh luck with your "abomination" m8 & I am l00king forward to read/see your build in teh new topic start.

Laterz

//Dog

Edit: wrong Multi-Quoting so I deleted them.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> I Already owning Coolermaster v10. 4 hours left in ebay to sell it...



I hope ya get a g00d bid on it m8.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 13, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> I hope ya get a g00d bid on it m8.


Im hoping to.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Mar 13, 2011)

bokou said:


> There's always the option to use four tiny zip ties through the holes to hold the second fan to the first after you get the first one attached.



lol even if i wanted to i cant, cuz my space in my case is pretty tight. but im already working on a alternative, a custom made extra space at the back of the case where the radiator is located,that allows me to install maximum of 6 extra 160 mm fans but its still in alpha phase


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Nah...MONSTER/BEAST would be teh more suitable words/superlatives I were l00king for
> 
> //Dog



haha i agree monsterlike damn, i would like to know the maximum airflow in that case


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 13, 2011)

one word = D14


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Mar 13, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> I Already owning Coolermaster v10. 4 hours left in ebay to sell it...



haha okay, i assume u are not happy with the performance... i never owned one but i've heard good things about it.. but i guess it depends on what u do with it


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> haha i agree monsterlike damn, i would like to know the maximum airflow in that case



 Lets take a quick/wild guess then 64x120mm fans on teh outside of teh case (barring teh ones inside ofc.)

So if they are all 120x38mm 3K RPM Fans like mine @ 134CFM + Static Pressure, then it´s landing on 64 fans multiplied with 134CFM equals a whooping 8576CFM

I am out of here using that rig [in my mind] (SWOOOOOSH!)

//Dog


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 14, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Unless the D14 is significantly less than a Silver Arrow I don't know why you'd choose it. The arrow has better compatibility, thermal performance and fans.



Better thermal performance not by much (2-3C at best by most reviews). I do like how their fans are 4 pin pwm, though not much of a fan about the color.

Does compatibility really matter on a heat sink as large are the D14 or SA? Both are going to have problems when mounted with both fans regardless of the board. Though from a compatibility standpoint I think the D14 is better because overall (with both fans attached) the Noctua is a smaller package and stands a better chance of having less issues. While the TR fans are better performers, they also take up a lot more room.

As fan as fans go themselves I think the Aerocool Shark fans actually are pretty good. I got a 120mm one that worked well on my AMD 550 BE when mounted on a S1284. I plan to put it on my D14 on my i7 but just can't get pass enjoying the silence of my passive D14 (though I forgot how subjectively "loud" the HAF 932 fans are).


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your Help!
Choose and Ordered Noctua NH-D14


----------



## bokou (Mar 14, 2011)

awesome! You won't regret it.. I love mine. Runs cool, looks cool, and is just freaking massive... literally the only downside to it is the clumsy size when putting it on and having to take it off to replace ram sticks, etc... which I don't mind doing at all.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 14, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> Thank you all for your Help!
> Choose and Ordered Noctua NH-D14



You are welcome m8 Swell choice...

See ya around.

//Dog


----------

